# Neoprene Flashing Cement



## bheilig

http://www.apoc.com/files/FL1045.pdf

What do you guys think of this? They're claiming it's a flashing cement that can be used for "permanent repairs". Does this stuff work?


----------



## Grumpy

I have not used that product, but I keep a half dozen tubes on my truck with me at all times for the last 6 or more years. I use it for core cuts, use it for small repairs, use it all the time. Sticks to wet, self leveling to an extent, and really seems ALOT tougher than roofing cement. I have yet to see it crack, not that it doesn't but I haven't seen it. I've used it with and without fabric reinforcement.


----------



## bheilig

Many thanks sir, appreciate it.


----------



## brianshaw

If anyone has tried it then we would appreciate there feedback on this product, as I would like to get it done for my home.


----------



## BTARoofing

I have to say after giving the flashing cement a try, it really didn't work the way I wanted it to. The permanent repairs weren't so permanent.


----------



## Grumpy

No caulk in a tube is a permanent repair, period. However I have done core cuts and repairs with the neoprene flashing cement, both gardners and lucas elite, and both have lasted years so far.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

A wise roof guy I know once said "There’s nothing more permanent than a temporary repair" Just food for thought!


----------

